# ce qu'il se passe / ce qui se passe



## Calamitintin

Bonjour à tous !
J'ai bloqué sur une formulation toute bête, mon raisonnement me fait dire que je devrais écrire "il sait ce qu'il se passe" :
"que se passe-t-il ?
-ce qu'il se passe ? il le sait.
-Il sait ce qu'il se passe ?",
mais tous mes amis me disent qu'il faut employer "qui"...alors je m'en remets aux spécialistes..."il sait ce qu'il se passe" ou "il sait ce qui se passe" ? (finalement j'ai mis "il connaît l'avancement des travaux"   mais par curiosité...je demande !)
Merciiiiiiiiiiii !

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Voir également Qu'est-ce qui/qu'il t'est arrivé ?


----------



## jester.

Tes amis ont raison. Il est correcte de dire "il sait ce qui se passe".


----------



## Calamitintin

On dit pourtant bien "il sait ce qu'il advient (de quelque chose)" non ?


----------



## Lastgwen

Bonjour
Normalement, "ce qui" est employé à la place de "qui" lorsque la principale ne comporte pas d'antécédent. Le pronom servant de sujet, nul besoin de rajouter "il".

A vrai dire, je crois que j'aurais hésité aussi...


----------



## Tama-Chan

J'émets de très fortes réserves sur ce qui a été dit.

Pour Calamitintin, voici déjà une première chose à savoir qui éclaire le reste : dans "il sait ce qu'il se passe", c'est le pronom relatif "que" qui est utilisé; dans "il sait ce qui se passe", c'est le pronom relatif "qui". Quelle différence ?

Tout simplement une différence de fonction grammaticale dans la phrase : "*qui*" est le *sujet* d'une relative, "*que*" en est le *complément d'objet direct*. Exemple :
_Voici la personne *qui* m'a offert un pull rouge._ ("qui" est bien le sujet du verbe "porter")
_C'est le pull rouge *qu*'on / *que* l'on m'a offert._ ("que", élidé en "qu" dans la première version, est ici le complément d'objet direct du verbe "offrir", le sujet étant "on")
Noter également que "*qui*" ne s'élide *jamais*, et que "*que*" s'élide devant une voyelle ou un h muet en "*qu*".


Après, pour faire ton choix, il suffit de connaître la structure grammaticale de ton verbe. Si ton "qu*" doit être sujet de ta relative, on utilise "qui" ; s'il doit être complément d'objet direct, on utilise "que". Or, dit-on "_quelque chose se passe à Paris_" ou "_il se passe quelque chose à Paris_" ? Je suis certain que la deuxième forme est correcte, et j'ai un gros doute sur la réelle validité de la première.


Bilan : étant donné que la forme intransitive "il se passe quelque chose" est correcte ("quelque chose" étant complément d'objet direct ici), *il est tout à fait légitime d'utiliser "ce qu'il se passe"* (comme dit précédemment, "qu" étant la forme élidée de "que") ; et à mon avis, "ce qui se passe" est incorrect. Ca ne sonne pas trop faux aux oreilles parce que "ce qu'il se passe" et "ce qui se passe" sont très proches, mais...


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

On peut dire tout à fait correctement: "L'histoire se passe à Paris" ou "quelque chose de tout à fait inhabituel s'est passé hier dans le 12ème arrondissement" .... Le verbe "se passer" admet donc deux constructions: 

L'une avec un  sujet réel  (comme dans les exemples précédents) , ce qui permet d'utiliser "* ce qui* *se* *passe*"
L'autre ,impersonnelle avec un sujet apparent : "Il se passe quelque chose" , ce qui rend possible l'emploi de "* ce qu'il se passe*".

Il me semble que le verbe "arriver" fonctionne de la même façon: on peut dire aussi bien "ce qui est arrivé" que "ce qu'il est arrivé".

Une vieille grammaire que j'ai sous les yeux, indique:
"*ce qui*, sujet ;* ce que, *sujet réel d'un verbe impersonnel ou attribut du sujet ou complément d'objet:
         Je ne sais pas *ce qui* est arrivé
*ce qu'il *est arrivé
         J'ignore *ce qu'*il est devenu, *ce que *vous voulez

Je crois que la grammaire pour une fois donne raison à tout le monde; à chacun de faire son choix ou d'écrire ce qui sonne le mieux à son oreille.


----------



## Tama-Chan

Merci pour la correction, à laquelle j'adhère pleinement !

Je maintiens toutefois que, pour le cas précis qui nous occupe, "il sait ce qu'il se passe" me semble plus logique, étant donné que par deux fois, la construction avec un COD qui est aussi sujet réel a été employée.


----------



## CABEZOTA

Absolument d'accord avec JF de TROYES. Les deux contructions sont correctes.

Le verbe arriver admet deux constructions, l'une personnelle, l'autre unipersonnelle.

- Dans construction personnelle, le sujet grammatical du verbe est aussi, du point de vue du sens, le sujet "réel" :
*Un accident arrive*. 
Qu'est-ce qui arrive ? Un accident. 

- Dans la construction unipersonnelle, le sujet grammatical, "il", n'a pas de sens, c'est juste un support syntaxique.
*Il arrive un accident. *
Qu'est-ce qui arrive? "il" > sujet. Il arrive quoi? Un accident > COD. 
Mais le pronom "il" ne représente rien du tout, et en réalité, ce qui arrive, c'est bien l'accident : du point de vue du sens, le sujet "réel", c'est l'accident. Le sujet grammatical est différent du sujet réel.* IL FAUT BIEN NOTER QUE DANS CE CAS, LE SUJET "REEL" DE LA PHRASE OCCUPE, SYNTAXIQUEMENT, LA PLACE D'UN COD.*

******************************************

Cette différence explique, dans une phrase complexe, qu'on emploie deux pronoms relatifs différents selon que le verbe présente une construction personnelle ou unipersonnelle :

*Une catastrophe **est arrivée. Elle m'a beaucoup affecté. > La catastrophe qui est arrivée m'a beaucoup affecté.*
_Qui_, pronom relatif sujet, est mis pour _catastrophe_, sujet du verbe _arriver_ dans la phrase simple.

*Il est arrivé une catastrophe. Elle m'a beaucoup affecté. > La catastrophe qu'il est arrivé m'a beaucoup affecté.*
_Que_, pronom relatif COD, est mis pour _catastrophe_... sujet réel du verbe arriver dans notre phrase simple, mais syntaxiquement COD.

*******************************************

C'est la meme chose avec les relatives qui commencent par "ce que..." L'antécédent, "ce", est un pronom démonstratif. Mais en réalité il a la valeur d'un pronom indéfini, il signifie "cela qui...", au sens de "la chose qui..."

*Cela est arrivé. J'en ai été très affecté. > Ce qui est arrivé m'a beaucoup affecté. (=La chose qui est arrivée...) *
_Qui_, pronom relatif sujet, est mis pour _ce_. _Cela _était sujet du verbe dans notre phrase simple.

*Il est arrivé cela. J'en ai été très affecté > Ce qu'il est arrivé m'a beaucoup affecté. (=La chose qu'il est arrivé). *
_Que_, pronom relatif COD, est mis pour _ce_... _Cela_ était sujet réel du verbe _arriver_ dans notre phrase simple, mais syntaxiquement COD.

*********************************************

Une remarque toutefois : lorsque l'antécédent n'est pas "ce", on emploie généralement de préférence le relatif sujet _qui_ :
*La catastrophe qui est arrivée m'a beaucoup affecté*, car "catastrophe" est clairement ressenti comme sujet... L'autre forme, quoique correcte, est ressentie comme inutilement compliquée.

C'est encore plus vrai si l'antécédent est masculin, en raison d'une "illusion auditive" :
"*L'accident qui est arrivé*", plutot que "L'accident qu'il est arrivé", car cette dernière forme rappelle malencontreusement une vilaine faute de francais ("Le monsieur qu'il a parlé avec toi", "la dame qu'elle voulait rien savoir"...)

J'ai modifié mon explication en espérant qu'elle sera plus claire...


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Tama-Chan said:


> Merci pour la correction, à laquelle j'adhère pleinement !
> 
> Je maintiens toutefois que, pour le cas précis qui nous occupe, "il sait ce qu'il se passe" me semble plus logique, étant donné que par deux fois, la construction avec un COD qui est aussi sujet réel a été employée.


 
Entièrement d'accord si l'on tient compte du contexte d'origine; on s'attend à ce que la même construction soit réemployée.


----------



## LeGuch

L'Académie française aborde ce sujet sur son site Web.


> Avec les verbes susceptibles d’être construits soit personnellement, soit impersonnellement, on utilise _ce qui_ ou _ce qu’il_ : _qui _est le sujet du verbe construit personnellement, _qu’il_ apparaît dans la tournure impersonnelle. La nuance entre les deux possibilités est parfois indiscernable. Ainsi : _ce qui restait d’élèves…_ (Pagnol) ; _ce qui lui reste de sainteté _(Maurois) ; _ce qu’il lui restait à faire_ (R. Rolland) ; _ce qu’il vous reste à découvrir_ (Duhamel).
> 
> On peut donc écrire aussi bien : _nous verrons ce qui se passera_ ou _ce qu’il se passera_.


----------



## Moity Jean

Bonjour,

J'ai consulté "ma Bible" : "le bon usage" de M. Grévisse ... 
Voici ce qu'_elle_ en dit ou ce qu'_il_ en dit... (bonjour l'amphibologie !)

Avec les verbes susceptibles d'être construits impersonnellement, il y a parfois hésitation entre _qu'il _(construction impersonnelle) et_ qui _(construction personnelle)

Dans la construction impersonnelle _que _est :
-Tantôt complément d'un infinitifexprimé ou sous-entendu après lui : Nous ferons le chemin  _qu'il_ reste à parcourir.  Je fais ce _qu'il _me plaît (de faire).
-Tantôt sujet logique : Il arrivera ce _qu'il_ arrivera

Avec _falloir, _verbe toujours impersonnel, on emploie obligatoirement_ qu'il.
_Avec _rester_ qui ou qu'il au choix.
Avec _plaire,_ strictement parlant, il y aurait lieu de distinguer : "choisis ce _qu'il _te plaît" (choisis ce que tu voudras) et "choisis ce qui te plaît" (choisis ce qui te donne du plaisir) Mais dans la pratique on ne tient guère compte de cette distinction.
Avec _advenir, arriver, _le choix est assez libre mais avec d'autres verbes: convenir, importer, prendre, *se passer*, etc .. on met généralement *qui.

*Conclusion* : *Faites cequi (ou qu'il) vous plaît !!

Bien amicalement.


----------



## Helene13

Bonjour !
Il me semble que ça devrait donner :

- Faites ce qu'il vous plaît de faire.
- Faites ce qui vous plaît.

Au feeling.


----------



## Rip

Bonsoir,

"*La catastrophe qu'il est arrivé m'a beaucoup affecté."*
** 
_Je ne suis pas d'accord avec vous, CABEZOTA ; j'ai difficile à imaginer que vous puissiez utiliser cette tournure de phrase, que ce soit à l'écrit ou oralement ; ça m'affecte un peu, je l'avoue..._

_Rip_


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Bonjour,
Mon grain de sel :
D'accord pour 
"qu'est-ce qu'il se passe"  "il ne se passe rien"
Ici "il se passe" est une forme impersonnelle, comme "il fait beau" ou "il se fait tard"
ou
"qu'est-ce qui passe ?"  "rien ne passe"
"qui passe ?"  "personne ne passe"
ici, le sujet de "passe" est "qui" (pronom relatif ou interrogatif), et une personne ou une chose peut bien passer et repasser devant moi.

mais pas
"qu'est-ce qui se passe" 
ni 
" qui se passe"  
On peut bien "se passer de quelque chose ou quelqu'un", on peut "se passer la balle", mais, ici, le "se" participe à une forme reflexive et, il faut allors se demander quelle chose ou personne peut bien "se passer" elle-même.


----------



## genevieve

Bonjour:
Je vois que vous avez fait le tour de la question en détails mais reste que je mettrais sans hésitation aucune : Je sais ce *qui *se passe.

Bonne journée!


----------



## xav

Moi aussi, et j'avoue que si j'entendais quelqu'un parler de "la catastrophe qu'il s'est passé hier", je le reprendrais comme faisant une erreur...


----------



## AL brouille

J'ai une question a à propos de la justesse de la question "qu'est-ce qui se passe "
Je pense que beaucoup de personne l 'utilisent mais est-ce grammaticalement correcte?
Répondez-moi
AL


----------



## LaurentK

_qu'est-ce qui se passe_ est juste (et non _qu'est-ce qu'il se passe_) _qui_ est un pronom.
Par contre il faut écrire _que se passe-t-il,_ _il_ étant alors le sujet de se passer
[…]
...et bienvenue, AL brouille


----------



## AL brouille

Peut être que tout le monde mélange un peu tout dans cette histoire.
La question était : ( lorsque tu demandes à quelqu'un se qu'il se passe ) Tu veux seulement avoir un information sur un évenment qui est arrivé.
Je crois que la confusion est que l'on a tendance à dire "i" a
à la place  de 'il" dans le langage parlé et que "qu'il" devient "qu'i " et que par "usure" on dit "qui " et ensuite on écrit : "qui".

Cela ne veut pas dire qu'avec d'autres verbes ou d'autres nuances on ne puisse pas dire "qui", je suis prudent. dans ce cas il faut trouver la solution "sur place !!!!!


----------



## AL brouille

xav said:


> Moi aussi, et j'avoue que si j'entendais quelqu'un parler de "la catastrophe qu'il s'est passé hier", je le reprendrais comme faisant une erreur...


J'étais en train de lire ta reponse, bien sûr que dans ce cas on doit dire qui, puisque tu as un antécédant ( catastrophe ) . Mais dans le cas de la question "Qu'est-ce qu'il se passe" Qu'est-ce" est l'antécédant et "il " le sujet de la subordonnée.
On dit bien :  il se passe quoi? >>>> Qu'est-ce qu'il se passe est donc logique et grammaticalement juste.
Tu peux me répondre?


----------



## CABEZOTA

Bonjour à tous, et pardon pour cette réponse tardive, on est si bien en vacances ! J'ai un peu de mal à répondre sans me répéter, j'ai essayé d'expliquer au mieux le mécanisme grammatical de la double construction de certains verbes... J'ajouterai que quelquefois certaines tournures sonnent étrangement lorsqu'on les dit ou qu'on les écrit, mais n'en sont pas moins correctes. En l'occurrence, c'est le fonctionnement syntaxique qu'il faut comprendre pour être sûr de ne pas se tromper.

Rip : "_*La catastrophe qu'il est arrivé m'a beaucoup affecté*_" est correct, et ne peut qu'être correct, parce que l'on peut dire "_Il est arrivé une catastrophe_". Dans la phrase complexe, "qu'", c'est-à-dire le pronom relatif "que" élidé, a la fonction d'un complément d'objet direct, qui correspond à la fonction de "catastrophe", le nom qu'il remplace, dans la phrase simple. En d'autres termes, *soit les deux phrases sont correctes, soit elles sont toutes deux fautives*... Si vous pouvez dire "Il est arrivé une catastrophe", alors, "mécaniquement", vous devez aussi pouvoir dire "La catastrophe qu'il est arrivé...". Grammaticalement, il n'y a pas de faute.
Pourtant, vous avez raison, cela ne sonne pas bien, et "qui" paraît beaucoup plus naturel. Il y a plusieurs raisons à cela : la première, que j'ai indiquée dans mon petit topo, est la *ressemblance avec une structure fautive : *"Le monsieur qu'il est parti par là, il était pas content..."*. L'autre raison est que nous disposons de toute une batterie de verbes pour exprimer _grosso modo_ la même idée (advenir, arriver, se passer, se produire...), et que *nous tendons spontanément à les construire de façon légèrement différente*. En français, on emploie plus volontiers le verbe "arriver" avec un pronom indéfini, alors que "se produire" se construit très facilement avec un substantif, que ce soit en position sujet ou COD (Quelque chose est arrivé - Il est arrivé quelque chose - Ce qui/qu'il est arrivé" plutôt que "Une catastrophe est arrivée" ou "Il est arrivé une catastrophe", mais, sans que cela sonne mal, "Une catastrophe s'est produite", "Il s'est produit une catastrophe", et donc "La catastrophe qu'il/qui s'est produit(e)". 

*Idem pour "Qu'est-ce qui se passe" (Carnesecchi). Comment savoir si c'est correct ou fautif ? Si j'ai le droit d'employer un pronom relatif sujet dans ma subordonnée, alors, nécessairement, ma phrase est correcte.*J'ai le droit de l'employer si le verbe "se passer" admet un sujet dans la phrase simple : puis-je dire "Quelque chose d'étrange se passe ici", "Un événement troublant s'est passé dans cette région"? Oui. Dans ces phrases simples, "quelque chose", "un événement" sont les sujets grammaticaux du verbe "se passer". Donc, je peux dire "Les choses étranges QUI se sont passées ici", "L'événement troublant QUI s'est passé dans cette région", où le pronom relatif "qui" assume la fonction de sujet dans la proposition subordonnée. Qu'est-ce qui s'est passé ici? > "qui", mis pour "les choses" ou "l'événement".

En conclusion, et pour revenir à l'argument proposé par AL Brouille, on peut très correctement dire "_*La catastrophe qu'il s'est passé hier*_" (naturellement, _qui _est aussi juste), puisqu'on peut dire "Il s'est passé des choses louches", "Il s'est passé une catastrophe", même si "Il s'est produit une catastrophe" > "La catastrophe qu'il s'est produit" est beaucoup plus naturel. *Mais le fait qu'il y ait un antécédent ne permet pas de trancher. La très grande majorité des propositions subordonnées relatives ont d'ailleurs un antécédent...La question est : quelle peut/doit être la fonction de cet antécédent ? * Le relatif qui le représente peut-il être SEULEMENT SUJET ? > Alors "QUI" s'impose. Peut-il être SEULEMENT OBJET ? > Alors "QUE" s'impose. Peut-il, selon le cas, occuper la fonction de SUJET OU DE COD ? Alors on a le choix. Avec tous ces verbes à double construction (personnelle ou unipersonnelle), on a le choix.


----------



## Rip

CABEZOTA said:


> Rip : "_*La catastrophe qu'il est arrivé m'a beaucoup affecté*_" est correct, et ne peut qu'être correct, parce que l'on peut dire "_Il est arrivé une catastrophe_". Dans la phrase complexe, "qu'", c'est-à-dire le pronom relatif "que" élidé, a la fonction d'un complément d'objet direct, qui correspond à la fonction de "catastrophe", le nom qu'il remplace, dans la phrase simple. En d'autres termes, *soit les deux phrases sont correctes, soit elles sont toutes deux fautives*... Si vous pouvez dire "Il est arrivé une catastrophe", alors, "mécaniquement", vous devez aussi pouvoir dire "La catastrophe qu'il est arrivé...". Grammaticalement, il n'y a pas de faute.


C'est là que le bât blesse, CABEZOTA ; dans la phrase "il est arrivé une catastrophe", "catastrophe" n'est pas complément d'objet direct de "il est arrivé" mais bien le sujet ; c'est "une catastrophe est arrivée", mais avec l'utilisation d'un verbe impersonnel ; dans "il est arrivé", "il" ne représente rien, ni une chose ni une personne. C'est exactement pareil avec "il tombe de la neige" ou "il souffle un vent très violent". Et le raisonnement est le même pour "il se passe".

Rip


----------



## delphine1

Bonjour,

Mon avis : "ce qu'il se passe". Pour moi, "ce qui se passe" correspond à un langage parlé, pas forcément correct du point de vue grammatical. 
Maintenant, je n'ai aucune preuve de ce que j'avance !!


----------



## AL brouille

Merci de ta réponse, CABEZOTA,
ma j'ai l'impression d'y perdre mon latin après l'avoir lue.
Ce qui est drôle c'est que je ne me suis jamais posé la question ( j 'ai 55 ans !!!! ). Mais habitant au Pays-Bas et donnant des leçons de français - langue étrangère - dans un lycée hollandais de puis 15 ans j'ai tendance à servir de référence et je suis mis à rude épreuve avec ce genre de questions.

Pour en revenie à la question de base, lorsque tu demande à quelqu'un sans faire allusion à quoi que ce soit et que tu demandes ce qu'il se passe,c'est bien la forme impersonnelle "toute crue".

Ce que je crois c'est que le langage parlé à laissé ses traces, je m'explique :

Dans le langage parlé on a tendance à dire " i " à la place de " il "
Donc je pars de la bonne phrase "Qu'est-ce qu' ( que élidé et non pas qui !!) íl se passe ?"
Qui devient "Qu'est-ce qu'i se passe? "
et ensuite "Qu'est-ce qui se passe? "
Et le langage parlé "infecte" l'ecrit.

Qu'est-ce que tu penses de ce résonement?

AL brouille


----------



## CABEZOTA

Bonjour, Rip,

Je ne peux que renvoyer à l'explication que j'ai donnée au début de ce fil, et dans laquelle j'évoque déjà la question du "sujet réel" :

_*Il est arrivé une catastrophe*_ : on appelle ce type de tournure une construction unipersonnelle, c'est-à-dire qui n'admet qu'une seule personne grammaticale. 

Lorsqu'on l'analyse, on dit que "il" est "sujet grammatical" et "catastrophe" est "sujet réel". Cela signifie que, dans une phrase comme celle-ci, il n'y a pas de correspondance entre le mot qui occupe syntaxiquement la place de sujet ("il", simple support, qui ne signifie rien) et l'agent, le mot qui indique "qui fait l'action" (ici: catastrophe). 

Mais attention! Il ne faut pas se laisser tromper par l'expression "sujet réel" : *dans cette phrase, le mot "catastrophe" occupe bien, syntaxiquement, la place d'un COD*, même si du point de vue du sens, c'est effectivement bien le sujet, ou plus exactement l'agent du verbe (la définition du sujet est STRICTEMENT GRAMMATICALE en linguistique : c'est le mot qui commande l'accord du verbe).

Pour le raisonnement qui nous intéresse, et qui est uniquement un problème de construction syntaxique, il nous importe peu de savoir si le groupe de mots qui occupe la place d'un COD est en fait, du point de vue du sens, autre chose. Syntaxiquement, il est COD. Donc, syntaxiquement, dans la phrase complexe, je pourrai retrouver un pronom relatif en fonction COD et conserver, à l'intérieur de la subordonnée, le sujet grammatical "il".

Je me contente ici d'essayer d'expliquer pourquoi les deux tournures sont correctes, et de donner des "trucs" pour y voir plus clair. Sur la question de savoir si elles sont ou non correctes, je rappelle simplement qu'il n'y a absolument aucun doute possible,  l'Académie ayant clairement dit que oui, tout comme  Grévisse et tous les dictionnaires de difficultés du français, dont nos amis du forum ont bien voulu donner ici les liens intertextes (merci à eux, c'est bien utile).


----------



## CABEZOTA

AL Brouille, je suis tout à fait d'accord sur le fait que la langue parlée tend à confondre des phonèmes proches (c'est encore plus sensible dans une phrase, cette fois vraiment fautive, comme ***"_*Tout ce qui dit est juste*_", et je pense que c'est effectivement une des raisons pour lesquelles on se pose la question pour des phrases comme "qu'est-ce qui se passe?" On peut très bien avoir la sensation que c'est une faute, si on a en tête la forme "Qu'est-ce qu'il se passe?" > On se dit que c'est le même phénomène que dans "Quest-ce qu'il dit" > "Qu'est-ce qui dit?" 

De façon plus générale, il est tout à fait normal qu'une question comme celle-ci suscite de nombreuses réactions et quelques débats - alors même, on l'a dit qu'elle est déjà tranchée plus haut, sous l'autorité de l'Académie et de Grévisse - car nous n'avons pas l'habitude, en français, de pouvoir choisir entre deux formes correctes : on a toujours le sentiment (et c'est presque toujours vrai) que si une forme est correcte, l'autre est fautive. Lorsqu'il y a en plus des ressemblances avec d'autres formes fautives, la confusion est plus grande encore. 

Le résultat est que nous ressentons nécessairement une forme comme juste, naturelle, "normale", et l'autre comme erronnée. En lisant ce sujet, vous remarquerez que, selon les locuteurs, certains voient la faute dans la forme en "que", d'autres dans la forme en "qui" : les impressions sont partagées. Pour une fois, il nous faut analyser les deux formes, pour comprendre pourquoi celle qui nous semble contre-intuitive est toutefois permise. Nous ne pouvons nous fier, dans ce cas précis, à notre sens de la langue, ou à nos habitudes, qui nous font généralement pencher "du bon côté". Il y a deux bons côtés, c'est ce qui nous trouble...


----------



## Rip

CABEZOTA, vous dites :
"_*La catastrophe qu'il est arrivé m'a beaucoup affecté*_" est correct, et ne peut qu'être correct, parce que l'on peut dire "_Il est arrivé une catastrophe_". Dans la phrase complexe, "qu'", c'est-à-dire le pronom relatif "que" élidé, a la fonction d'un complément d'objet direct, qui correspond à la fonction de "catastrophe", le nom qu'il remplace, dans la phrase simple. En d'autres termes, *soit les deux phrases sont correctes, soit elles sont toutes deux fautives*... Si vous pouvez dire "Il est arrivé une catastrophe", alors, "mécaniquement", vous devez aussi pouvoir dire "La catastrophe qu'il est arrivé...". Grammaticalement, il n'y a pas de faute."

Si vous appliquez votre raisonnement à la phrase :
"Il est arrivé des catastrophes", que devient l'autre tournure, avec ce "COD féminin pluriel" ?

Rip


----------



## CABEZOTA

Ca, c'est une très bonne question ! En principe, et bien que les verbes employés ici s'emploient avec l'auxiliaire être, on devrait accorder le participe avec le COD placé avant, comme dans "la pomme que j'ai mangée", mais on ne le fait pas :

_*Les catastrophes qui sont arrivées *_(participe accordé avec le relatif sujet, comme il se doit avec l'auxiliaire être)

_*Les catastrophes qu'il est arrivé. *_(accord irrégulier, le relatif COD, mis pour un nom féminin pluriel, étant placé avant le verbe).

Il s'agit d'une exception à la règle de l'accord du participe. Il y en a quelques autres, que vous trouverez par exemple bien expliquées à l'article "verbe" dans Encarta : 



> Certaines difficultés sont à signaler. Le complément d'objet est un pronom neutre : _elle est meilleure que je ne l'aurais cru._ Le complément n'est pas un objet direct mais un circonstanciel : _les cent francs que cela m'a coûté._ Le verbe est impersonnel : _la pluie qu'il y a eu._ Le participe a pour complément un infinitif lui-même complété : _tu as fait tous les efforts que tu as pu ; les airs que j'ai entendu jouer_ (en revanche : _les musiciens que j'ai entendus jouer,_ car _que_ représentant _les musiciens_ est bien un complément d'objet direct de _entendre_).



Ils oublient encore l'accord avec "en" : "Des bêtises, j'en ai dit beaucoup" (et non *"dites"), "Ah, j'en ai eu, des amis!" (et non *"eus").


----------



## Rip

Vous pourriez donc dire :

*Les catastrophes qu'il est arrivé m'ont beaucoup affecté.*

Moi, non, même si je suis d'accord avec "ce qui se passe" et "ce qu'il se passe".

Rip


----------



## CapnPrep

Excellente discussion ! Je suis d'accord avec l'analyse que donne CABEZOTA.

Un souci terminologique, toutefois : Qu'est-ce qui nous dit que dans la phrase "Il est arrivé une catastrophe" _une catastrophe_ est COD ?

D'une part, il ressemble un peu à un COD: 

Il occupe la bonne place (directement après le verbe).
Il autorise la relative en _que _(bien que certains n'en soient toujours pas entièrement convaincus…)
Mais d'autre part :

Un COD devrait autoriser la pronominalisation en _le, la, les_ ; or "Il l'est arrivé(e)" n'est pas possible.
Un COD devrait pouvoir devenir sujet passif ; or "Une catastrophe a été arrivée" n'est pas possible.
Un COD exige l'accord du participe passé dans une relative ; nous avons vu que ce n'est pas le cas ("la catastrophe qu'il est *arrivé*") mais il s'agit ici d'une règle plus ou moins artificielle.
Les verbes (non-pronominaux) se construisant avec l'auxiliaire _être_ au temps composés sont normalement, systématiquement _intransitifs_.
Il existe d'autres éléments nominaux qui se ressemblent tout autant (voire davantage) aux COD (par ex. dans "Cela m'a coûté *cent francs*") mais que l'on ne reconnaît pourtant pas comme tels.

Au lieu d'essayer de faire entrer notre catastrophe dans une case qui ne lui va pas, je propose que l'on l'appelle tout simplement "sujet postverbal".


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Bonsoir,
Dans le Bescherelle, il est dit que dans
"Il arrive une catastrophe"
"il manque de l'argent"
"Il se vend beaucoup de fruits"
"il" est le sujet syntaxique qui n'exécute pas l'action et ne renvoie à aucun agent tandis que "une catastrophe", "de l'argent" ou "beaucoup de fruits" sont les sujets logiques ou réels. Le verbe s'accorde avec le sujet syntaxique .

J'ai trouvé sur Internet beaucoup d'études sur le sujet. Une des plus synthétiques parmi celles que j'ai consultées est celle-ci : http://www.cavi.univ-paris3.fr/ilpga/pages_personnelles/samvelian/cours/syntaxe-5.ppt


----------



## CABEZOTA

Bonjour,

Je déterre ce sujet un peu tard, mais il me semble utile de ne pas le laisser inachevé pour ceux qui l'auraient pris en cours... 



> Un souci terminologique, toutefois : Qu'est-ce qui nous dit que dans la phrase "Il est arrivé une catastrophe" _une catastrophe_ est COD ?


Eh oui, vous avez raison, ce n'est pas à proprement parler un COD... C'est le régime du verbe, mais dont certaines propriétés diffèrent de celles des COD. Il fonctionne, dans le cas que nous analysons, comme un COD, sans toutefois en partager, comme vous le faites remarquer, toutes les caractéristiques. Mais, pour les besoins de la cause (expliquer aussi clairement que possible le fonctionnement de la double construction avec des tours unipersonnels), il m'a semblé préférable de choisir un raccourci inexact, plutôt que d'alourdir l'explication. 

Vous soulignez à juste titre une différence importante entre le régime du verbe, dans la construction unipersonnelle, et le COD: la pronominalisation.  Mais, en vous lisant, on a l'impression qu'il y a plus de différences que de points communs entre régime d'une construction unipersonnelle et COD, alors qu'ils partagent au contraire l'essentiel de leurs propriétés syntaxiques :



> *Il s’est passé des choses terribles. Il mange des pommes.*
> 
> _- Place : à droite du verbe, avec sujet grammatical immédiatement à gauche._
> 
> _- Utilisation, dans une phrase interrogative, du pronom interrogatif COD (cas régime)_
> 
> Que mange-t-il ?
> Que s’est-il passé ?
> 
> _Et, dans l’interrogation en style familier, pronom faisant porter l’interrogation sur l’objet_
> 
> Il mange quoi ?
> Il se passe quoi ?
> 
> - _Dislocation, d'un côté ou de l'autre du verbe, grâce à l'utilisation du pronom "en"_
> 
> Il en mange, des pommes ! Des pommes, il en mange !
> Il s’en est passé, des choses terribles ! Des choses terribles, il s’en est passé !
> 
> _- Forme « de » qui caractérise les COD dans les phrases négatives._
> Il ne mange pas de pommes.
> Il ne se passe pas de choses terribles.


Selon les grammaires que vous consulterez, vous trouverez différents noms pour ce "COD qui n'en est pas tout à fait un" : terme complétif, séquence de la forme impersonnelle, régime du verbe, ou simplement complément (sans autre précision). L'essentiel est de bien repérer que, syntaxiquement, c'est bien un complément et non un sujet. Il ne partage avec le sujet dans sa définition usuelle que des propriétés sémantiques (c'est l'agent, ce qui "fait l'action"). On ne peut pas parler d'un sujet au pluriel avec un verbe au singulier ("il se passe des choses terribles"), ni d'un sujet postposé dont le rétablissement à sa place normale est impossible (*des cordes pleuvent, *Que tu sois fatigué semble).


----------



## CapnPrep

Vous avez raison, j'ai cédé moi-même à la mauvaise habitude de vouloir coller une étiquette avant d'avoir considéré l'ensemble des propriétés. L'absence d'accord est assez déterminante, donc plutôt "complément bizarre" que "sujet bizarre".

Par contre, il y a de véritables sujets postposés qui permettent la forme en _de_ avec la négation : "un endroit où vont _les enfants_" devient "un endroit où ne vont pas _d'enfants_". Cette propriété ne caractérise donc pas exclusivement les COD. A noter aussi qu'on a dans cet exemple un sujet postposé qui n'est pas "rétablissable" à sa place normale : *"un endroit où _d'enfants_ ne vont pas". Je pense que la cliticisation en _en_ ne marche pas, mais je suis incapable de juger : "un endroit où _en_ vont, des enfants" (???)


----------



## Dorigan

Bonjour à tous

J'ai un doute : puisqu'on dit "il se passe quelque chose" et "que se passe-t-il ?", pourquoi tout à coup le "il" devient "qui" dans "qu'est-ce qui se passe ?" Est-ce une faute de grammaire venant de la prononciation rapide de "qu'il" en "qui", ou est-ce au contraire le "qu'il" qui est faux, et alors pourquoi ? Ou peut-être les deux sont possibles ? 

Je m'y perds...merci de votre aide !


----------



## CABEZOTA

... et pour résumer, si vous n'avez pas le temps ou l'envie de tout relire : les deux formes sont possibles. Vous pouvez au choix demander 

Qu'est-ce qui se passe ? (<Quelque chose se passe)
ou
Qu'est-ce qu'il se passe ? (<Il se passe quelque chose)


----------



## Ploupinet

Bonsoir !
Ma question concerne la phrase "nous venons voir ce qu'il se passe" (ou toute autre équivalente ).
Doit-on écrire "qui se passe" ou "qu'il se passe" ?
Merci !
Ploup'


----------



## gvergara

Bon, je veux pas prétendre devenir ton prof de français après toutes les questions que j'ai posées sur ce forum, mais d'après mes livres de grammaire française, toutes les deux structures sont possibles. Dans le premier cas, _ce qui_ est le sujet (_*Quelque chose* s'est passé dans la rue. Je vais voir *ce qui* s'y est passé_.), tandis que dans le second cas, on a recours au sujet "irréel" _il_, le sujet réel se place donc après le verbe (_*Il* s'est passé *quelque chose* dans la rue. Je vais voir *ce qu'il* s'y est passé_). Comme le sujet _il_ n'a pas disparu, on ne peut plus dire _ce qui_ (remplace le sujet), mais _ce que_ (remplace les complements attributifs et les COD). Au revoir 

Gonzalo


----------



## ufoseeker

Bonjour à tous!

Selon vous, laquelle de ces deux phrases est la plus juste?
-(...)pour savoir ce qu'il s'y passe.
-(...)pour savoir ce qui s'y passe.

J'ai fait un test en entrant une phrase similaire sur Google; apparemment, la 2ème formule est plus populaire, mais est-elle correcte?
Merci d'avance à tous!


----------



## sadie516

la deuxième semble plus juste, je pense.


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux sont correctes, mais je préfère également la seconde.


----------



## lucaskane

La deuxième est davantage employée. Mais la première est en langage soutenu, de fait elle convient mieux dans un écrit sérieux.


----------



## Maître Capello

lucaskane said:


> Mais la première est en langage soutenu, de fait elle convient mieux dans un écrit sérieux.


Euh, non, pas vraiment. A ce sujet Grevisse dit ceci :


> Avec les verbes susceptibles d’être construits, soit personnellement, soit  impersonnellement, il y a parfois hésitation entre _qu’il_ et _qui_  (qui se prononcent d’ailleurs de la même façon dans l’usage familier). […] _Qu’il_ s’impose quand ce qui suit le verbe ne peut être  analysé que comme sujet logique. […] Quand le verbe impersonnel  n’admet comme sujet logique qu’une proposition, _qui_ est préféré. […] Dans d’autres circonstances, le choix est libre, et les auteurs, partagés.


----------



## lucaskane

Du fait de l'adverbe "y" devant le verbe, il s'agit d'un cas particulier. Je maintiens que "pour savoir ce qu'il s'y passe" est plus correct.

Dans le même genre, on a aussi "ce qu'il y a". Et cette formule, même en langage familier, ne peut absolument pas être écrite ainsi: "ce qui y a".


----------



## Maître Capello

lucaskane said:


> Du fait de l'adverbe "y" devant le verbe, il s'agit d'un cas particulier. Je maintiens que "pour savoir ce qu'il s'y passe" est plus correct.


Ta remarque est _a priori_ sans fondement… ou alors cite-nous une grammaire qui mentionnerait ce que tu prétends !



> Dans le même genre, on a aussi "ce qu'il y a". Et cette formule, même en langage familier, ne peut absolument pas être écrite ainsi: "ce qui y a".


Non, il s'agit d'un cas différent parce que le _il_ dans _il y a_ est *forcément* impersonnel, contrairement à _ce qu'il/qui s'y passe_ où tant la construction impersonnelle que la personnelle sont possibles.


----------



## itka

Pour moi, les deux tournures sont également correctes. 
La seconde est plus couramment employée, tant oralement que par écrit.


----------



## Nicomon

12 heures plus tard... j'ajoute mon vote pour la seconde :  _ce qui _.

Voici un extrait de la BDL - qui est à mon avis un outil bien pratique, pour ceux et celles qui n'ont pas _Le bon usage _sous la main.



> Troisième cas : Avec les verbes se passer et arriver, pouvoir, advenir, prendre, résulter, convenir, la tournure impersonnelle _ce qu’il _est fréquente, bien que l’on puisse également utiliser _ce qui_.


   Source :  ce qui ou ce qu'il


----------



## lucaskane

Maître Capello said:


> Ta remarque est _a priori_ sans fondement… ou alors cite-nous une grammaire qui mentionnerait ce que tu prétends !
> 
> 
> 
> Non, il s'agit d'un cas différent parce que le _il_ dans _il y a_ est *forcément* impersonnel, contrairement à _ce qu'il/qui s'y passe_ où tant la construction impersonnelle que la personnelle sont possibles.


 
Aucune grammaire ne laissera un "ce qui s'y passe" sans préciser qu'il s'agit là d'un langage familier, voire plutôt, à bien y réfléchir, d'un abus de langage.
Le "qui" est peut-être acceptable dans la mesure où il est immédiatement suivi d'un verbe ou d'un pronom personnel + verbe. Mais cela étant, il ne faut pas perdre de vue qu'il ne s'agit pas de la meilleure tournure.

Contrairement à Capello, je dirais que le "il" dans "ce qu'il s'y passe" ne peut en aucun cas désigner quelqu'un. Le "il" de "il y a" et celui de "ce qu'il s'y passe" ont donc strictement la même valeur. Pour en savoir plus, il faut voir le cas des tournures impersonnelles sur n'importe quel site de grammaire.


----------



## lucaskane

Prenons un exemple :
_Je ne comprends pas *ce qui* leur arrive._

--> Cette tournure est correcte car on peut écrire ceci à la place :
_Je ne comprends pas *que cela* leur arrive._

Prenons maintenant notre cas :
_Je ne comprends pas *ce qui* s'y passe._

--> Cette tournure est incorrecte car on ne peut pas écrire ceci à la place :
_Je ne comprends pas *que cela* s'y passe._

C'est peut-être pour une raison esthétique.


----------



## Maître Capello

lucaskane said:


> Contrairement à Capello, je dirais que le "il" dans "ce qu'il s'y passe" ne peut en aucun cas désigner quelqu'un. Le "il" de "il y a" et celui de "ce qu'il s'y passe" ont donc strictement la même valeur.


Tu m'as mal compris : je n'ai jamais dit que ce _il_ pouvait désigner quelqu'un ; j'ai dit que l'on pouvait soit dire _il se/s'y passe qqch_ (tour impersonnel), soit _qqch se/s'y passe_ (tour personnel), contrairement à _il y a qqch_ où seul le tour impersonnel est possible (on ne peut en effet pas dire _°qqch y a_ dans ce sens).


lucaskane said:


> Prenons maintenant notre cas :
> _Je ne comprends pas *ce qui* s'y passe._
> --> Cette tournure est incorrecte car on ne peut pas écrire ceci à la place :
> _Je ne comprends pas *que cela* s'y passe._


Pas du tout ! C'est parfaitement possible !

_Je ne comprends pas *que cela* se passe à la maison._
_Je ne comprends pas *que cela* s'y passe._

J'espère que cet exemple-ci de l'Académie achèvera de te convaincre :


> _Je ne saurais dire  ce *qui* se passait en moi_  (Ac. 1935, s. v. _passer_).


----------



## Xence

Petite remarque personnelle.
J'ai souvent constaté, sur le net, que les Belges ont plutôt tendance à employer la première tournure (_ce qu'il se dit, ce qu'il se passe, etc_.).
Quelqu'un peut-il le confirmer?
Et puis, y a-t-il un(e) Belge dans le forum, déjà pour commencer?


----------



## lucaskane

Maître Capello said:


> J'espère que cet exemple-ci de l'Académie achèvera de te convaincre :
> 
> 
> _Je ne saurais dire ce *qui* se passait en moi_ (Ac. 1935, s. v. _passer_).


 Non, car il n'y a pas de _y _dans l'exemple.


----------



## Maître Capello

lucaskane said:


> Non, car il n'y a pas de _y _dans l'exemple.


Alors rajoutons-en un !

Puisque _Je ne saurais dire  ce qui se passait en moi_ est correct, le complément de lieu _en moi_ peut peut être remplacé par le pronom _y_, soit _Je ne saurais dire  ce *qui* s'*y* passait_.

Bon, je concède que l'exemple n'est pas des mieux choisis, mais avec cette phrase-ci qui est également correcte, on peut aussi remplacer le complément de lieu par _y_ :

_Je ne saurais dire  ce qui se passait dans mon quartier__
Je ne saurais dire  ce *qui* s'*y* passait_.

Convaincu cette fois ? (Ou es-tu un cas désespéré ? )


----------



## lucaskane

Esthétiquement, ça pose problème.

Car ça fait deux contractions qui s'enchaînent.


----------



## Maître Capello

lucaskane said:


> Esthétiquement, ça pose problème.


L'esthétique ?  Mais l'esthétique n'a strictement rien à voir avec la grammaire…  Ce n'est pas parce que ce tour te paraît inesthétique qu'il est incorrect !


> Car ça fait deux contractions qui s'enchaînent.


Quelles deux contractions ? Qu'entends-tu exactement par « contraction » ?


----------



## lucaskane

Maître Capello said:


> L'esthétique ?  Mais l'esthétique n'a strictement rien à voir avec la grammaire…  Ce n'est pas parce que ce tour te paraît inesthétique qu'il est incorrect !
> Quelles deux contractions ? Qu'entends-tu exactement par « contraction » ?


 
J'essayais simplement d'expliquer pourquoi "ce qui s'y passe" ne figurera jamais dans aucune grammaire à moins de préciser que c'est du langage familier.

Pour ce qui est des "contractions", je veux parler de "qui" ( = que cela) et de "s'y passe". ;-)


----------



## Maître Capello

lucaskane said:


> J'essayais simplement d'expliquer pourquoi "ce qui s'y passe" ne figurera jamais dans aucune grammaire à moins de préciser que c'est du langage familier.
> 
> Pour ce qui est des "contractions", je veux parler de "qui" ( = que cela) et de "s'y passe". ;-)


Mais c'est là où tu fais erreur… D'une part, _qui_ n'est *pas* la contraction de _que cela_. (En effet, autant _Je ne saurais dire  ce *qui* s'y passait_ est correct et logique grammaticalement, autant _Je ne saurais dire  ce *que cela* s'y passait_  ne veut strictement rien dire !) D'autre part, je ne vois pas du tout en quoi « s'y passe » serait une contraction…  (Le _se_ est élidé en _s'_, si c'est ça que tu voulais dire, mais cela n'apporte aucune eau à ton moulin…)

Quoi qu'il en soit, désolé de te contredire, _ce qui s'y passait_ ne relève *absolument pas* du langage familier ; aucun linguiste n'a jamais prétendu quoi que ce soit de ce genre.


----------



## itka

> "ce qui s'y passe"


Du langage familier ?  
Nous n'avons pas les mêmes livres de grammaire !


----------



## Nicomon

J'ai googlé... ce qui s'y passe : 
http://www.google.ca/search?hl=fr&q="ce+qui+s'y+passe"&start=0&sa=N.   

Ces gens sont-ils tous ignares?  Parlent-ils vraiment tous un langage familier.  

Je vote toujours pour « ce qui s'y passe ».


----------



## Fred_C

lucaskane said:


> Contrairement à Capello, je dirais que le "il" dans "ce qu'il s'y passe" ne peut en aucun cas désigner quelqu'un.



Mais enfin... Le pronom "il" n'a jamais eu besoin de représenter une personne pour avoir le droit d'exister. On peut tout à fait dire "Des choses se passent", "des événements se passent", et employer un pronom personnel pour remplacer "des choses" ou "des événements".

Et c'est absolument impossible pour "il y a".

Ceci explique pourquoi il est logique d'écrire "ce qui se passe", et absolument faux d'écrire "ce qui y a".


----------



## Fred_C

Xence said:


> Petite remarque personnelle.
> J'ai souvent constaté, sur le net, que les Belges ont plutôt tendance à employer la première tournure (_ce qu'il se dit, ce qu'il se passe, etc_.).
> Quelqu'un peut-il le confirmer?
> Et puis, y a-t-il un(e) Belge dans le forum, déjà pour commencer?


Bonsoir,
Je l'ai remarqué aussi.
(Mais je ne suis pas belge, donc pour ce que ça vaut...)


----------



## 3bien

Quelle de ces deux phrases est la phrase correcte s'il vous plait?

*Qu'est-ce qui se passe ici?* ou *Qu'est-ce qu'il se passe ici?*

On peux dire les deux? Est-ce seulement une question de phonétique? Merci de vos réponses.

Salut!


----------



## Mauricet

Les deux se disent. La forme soutenue est *que se passe-t-il ici ?*


----------



## itka

Il y a déjà eu de nombreuses discussions sur cette question.
Les deux sont corrects.


----------



## Nicomon

Bonjour ou bonsoir,

Je crois bien l'avoir déjà mis sur un des fils auxquels itka (bonjour ) fait référence... mais je ne l'ai pas trouvé.  

J'ajoute donc ici ce lien vers un article de la BDL : *ce qui ou ce qu'il* d'où j'ai extrait ce qui suit :


> Troisième cas : Avec les verbes se passer et arriver, pouvoir, advenir, prendre, résulter, convenir, la tournure impersonnelle ce qu’il est fréquente, bien que l’on puisse également utiliser ce qui.
> 
> Exemples :
> - Que se passe-t-il? Tout le monde se demande ce qu’il se passe. (ou : ce qui se passe)
> - Pierre ne se doutait pas de ce qu’il se passait. (ou : de ce qui se passait)


  Perso, je dis  « ce qui ».  Et je prononce kess ki s'pass.   
Sinon, il faut à mon avis bien séparer les 4 syllabes... kess ki*l* s*e *pass.  Je ne dirais pas kess ki*l *s'pass.


----------



## Aoyama

Je reprends ce fil, car la même question m'a été posée par une étudiante hier.
En fait, je suis d'accord avec Carnesecchi que "qu'est-ce qui se passe" est discutable.
Je pense qu'ici "qui" est une déformation de "qu'il", que l'on rencontre aussi avec " qu'est-ce qu'il y a", souvent prononcé "qu'est-ce qu'y a" ...
Pour 





> Je sais ce *qui *se passe


, je ne pourrais pas l'expliquer grammaticalement. "Je sais ce *qu'il* se passe", oui, "je sais *qui *passe", oui encore ...
Ce qui rejoint encore une fois Carnesecchi.


----------



## Godino

Pour moi,c'est "qu'est-ce qui se passe "qui est correct,l'autre formule semble être une nouvelle mode des journalistes et présentateurs radio/télé,de même que "la robe qu'elle s'est faite faire",au lieu de "fait faire",l'emploi de "retoquer" pour refuser (là on est dans un autre registre,celui du mot familier tombé en désuétude remis à la mode)
Comme pour les histoires drôles (ou moins)et les rumeurs,on se demande qui est la  personne à l'origine......


----------



## PatriceD

"Ce qui se passe" répond à "Qu'est-ce qui se passe ?"..., qui n'est pas d'une élégance folle, vous l'admettrez...
Il se passe que... est plus distancié (comme il a été dit).
"Je sais ce qui se passe" va bien pour une description "technique" (ex : c'est le tuyau qui est bouché).
Il se passe que le tuyau est bouché ! et que ça vous fera 50 euros, disait mon plombier.


----------



## C. E. Whitehead

D'après moi, "quelque chose" est toujours le sujet du verbe ici; moi, je ne dirais jamais, "il se passe quelque chose" -- si je voulais une construction avec un sens passif (avec un *sujet impersonnel*, et avec un *complément du verbe* ) j’utiliserais plutôt le verbe "arrive": "il arrive que . . .," "qu'arrive-t-il?." 
Néanmoins, bien-sûr, il est toujours correct de dire,
"J'ignore ce qu'il est devenu, ce que vous voulez" –
en ce dernier cas, "que" remplace le *complément du verbe* "devenir" et non pas le sujet.
Et bien-sûr, quand l'order des môts est inversé, je dirais, "Que se passe-t-il?"  Je dirais en plus "Qu'es-ce qu'il y a?", même que je vois "il" toujours comme sujet impersonel du verbe "être" . . . mais j'ai appris le français pendant les années 70's . . . 


--C.E.W.


----------



## Maître Capello

C. E. Whitehead said:


> moi, je ne dirais jamais, "il se passe quelque chose"


C'est pourtant tout à fait correct et parfaitement naturel…


----------



## C. E. Whitehead

Merci, Capello. Moi je sus habituee a dire "quelque chose se passe" mais merci pour "il se passe quelque chose".

Mais je n'aime pas en tout cas: "Qu'est-ce qu'il se passe?"


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, dans ce cas, tu as meilleur temps de dire _Que se passe-t-il?_


----------



## Aoyama

On a souvent : "il se passe quelque chose de bizarre ici", ou encore : "il s'en passe des choses ici", "il se passe des choses inexplicables" etc.


----------



## Camilena

J'ai tapé "qu'est-ce qu'il se passe" sous "Google" et je suis tombe sur votre commentaire. Je voulais juste vous dire que je partage votre avis a 500%!!!

Je precise, car je ne sais pas trop à qui je parle... Je suis 100% pour le "qu'est-ce qu'IL se passe", "il" faisant ici office de sujet impersonnel... On dit bien: "IL ne se passe rien ici", alors il faut juste faire l'inversion!


----------



## petit1

Les deux formes sont correctes.
"Ce qui" ou "ce qu'il" — Forum littéraire


----------



## dragsterwave

Bonjour,

J'ai un doute..  on dirait 'je sais pas ce qui se passe ce week-end' ou 'je sais pas ce qu'il se passe ce week-end' ? c'est le premier non?


----------



## petit1

Il n'y a aucun doute. On dira aussi bien "Je *ne* sais pas ce qui se passe" que "Je* ne *sais pas ce qu'il se passe".
_Le Robert (Usuels) écrit qu’on emploie à peu près indifféremment :
* Tu sais CE QU’IL va arriver ? (Gallo)
* Tu sais CE QUI va arriver ?
* Qu’est-CE QU’IL se passe ? (Il se passe quelque chose.)
* Qu’est-CE QUI se passe ? (Quelque chose se passe.)_


----------



## Eurekamy

Bonjour,

J'ai un doute sur cette phrase 

"Elle est choquée par ce qu'il s'est passé".

Personnellement, j'aurais écrit 

"Elle est choquée par ce qui s'est passé".

Par contre dans une phrase comme "Elle est choquée par ce qu'il a fait" cela me semble correct sans aucun doute

Donc ma question est, est-ce que la première phrase est correcte ? j'ai l'impression qu'il y a 2 sujets pour un même verbe : ce qui + il 

Qui peut m'éclairer sur la question ?

Merci


----------



## hual

Bonjour,

À mon avis, les deux constructions sont correctes.


----------



## volo

Oui, puisqu’on dit les deux :_ il se passe quelque chose = rien ne se passe (ou la scène se passe)_.
La première tournure est une construction impersonnelle du type _il se passe_ (comme _il pleut, il faut)._
La deuxième  correspond à une construction de type sujet / verbe dans laquelle une situation ou un évènement (remplacé par _ce qui_) est sujet réel. 
A ces deux tournures correspondent deux types de questions : _Qu’est-ce qu’il se passe ? et Qu’est-ce qui se passe?_
De ce qui précède, il découle qu’on peut considérer le « _par ce_ _qu’il se passe _» et «_ par ce qui se passe _» comme équivalents et admissibles dans la langue courante.


----------

